# last couple days at the 1880's dump



## Pclaglass (Oct 20, 2020)

Hello again everyone. I thought I would post some pictures of our finds from our last couple of visits to our shallow dump.


----------



## Pclaglass (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Timelypicken (Oct 20, 2020)

Love the coin


----------



## RCO (Oct 20, 2020)

I'm not that familiar with US coins from the 1880's , think your 5 cent coin is dated 1882 ? 
value listed is $18 in good condition but worth more if it grades higher , but book I looked thru isn't brand new so prices might not be current


----------



## Timelypicken (Oct 20, 2020)

Were I love the 5 cent would go for about $25


----------



## Pclaglass (Oct 20, 2020)

I appreciate the input guys. Yes, the shield nickel is dated 1882


----------



## embe (Oct 21, 2020)

Looks like a successful day.  the 5 gram token/weight (whatever) is pretty neat, any idea what it's made out of?


----------



## Pclaglass (Oct 21, 2020)

Thank you, yes, I really like that item too. It is made of brass.


----------



## LalaGirl (Oct 21, 2020)

A lot of nice things! I love the coin, the ink, and the little round-bottomed one, especially! (What do you think the last one I mentioned might be?)
Oh, and the very last one looks really old! Do you suppose it was something like a practice bottle by the maker - it's just so lop-sided! =D


----------



## Warf rat (Oct 21, 2020)

Wow!!


----------



## Pclaglass (Oct 21, 2020)

LalaGirl, if you are referring to the last bottle picture, it is a schoolhouse style ink bottle. As far as it being lopsided, it's really hard to say, some bottles are just very crudely blown Thanks again everyone for looking


----------



## Palani (Oct 28, 2020)

Nice finds!!


----------



## Pclaglass (Oct 30, 2020)

Thank you


----------

